
Stack Overflow reputation and being a micro-celebrity - aaronchall
http://codeblog.jonskeet.uk/2009/01/15/stack-overflow-reputation-and-being-a-micro-celebrity/
======
joeyspn
Consider adding (2009) in the title

------
ricardolopes
Who's that guy?

~~~
kapep
Top user on Stackoverflow
[https://stackexchange.com/leagues/1/alltime/stackoverflow](https://stackexchange.com/leagues/1/alltime/stackoverflow)
(in terms of reputation points)

